#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【建議】 如果想要開發新功能的話，以下是我想要的

## 狼王白牙

首頁上顯示每個版面的版主在版面描述附近。 這樣會使會員快速找到能夠幫助它們做主題管理的管理員，在首頁上就可以看見。發現vBulletin並沒有做這項功能。(Show moderators on index forum)在網站統計欄位附近顯示友情連結，以介紹我們的友情論壇你可以做得到的簡繁轉換方式，無論是單篇文章或是全站，但我想如有Header,則應該可以全站轉換，可參考wingwolf的介紹
大致上可以在有空時開發這三種功能。但以讓部落格恢復運作為首要任務。

----------


## 狼王白牙

首頁上顯示每個版面的版主在版面描述附近。 這樣會使會員快速找到能夠幫助它們做主題管理的管理員，在首頁上就可以看見。發現vBulletin並沒有做這項功能。(Show moderators on index forum)在網站統計欄位附近顯示友情連結，以介紹我們的友情論壇


今天一次把開加上去的插件加上、新聞台打開、社群討論群組可以當作聊天泡茶的地方

現在我們有取代貼圖服務、取代聊天室、取代社交系統的功能了

目前系統開發進度 55%

----------

